# Kindle covers available in shops in USA?



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Strange question I know, but the only way us Aussies can buy kindle accesories is online.  But I gather you can walk into selected stores and simply buy a cover?   If so, can you let me know which stores sell them, and styles available.  I will be in Boston and New York.  Yes, I love the sound of that! 

We can buy accessories for the Kobo instore, through Borders.  But they dont count!


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

Target sells them. I'm not sure of all the designs available. I have seen several people mention they carry the Amazon with or without light. And Best Buy, I think they carry M-edge products.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

the Best Buy I was in yesterday had both the lit & unlit Amazon covers, but only in black. They also had extra power cords.


----------

